# Tell me about Hereford...



## friedaweed (Oct 19, 2017)

Off there f'weekend. Any recomendations? 

Apparently we're also going to some 'book town' on a river


----------



## Supine (Oct 19, 2017)

Don't fight squadies


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 19, 2017)

the boat house is blue


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Off there f'weekend. Any recomendations?
> 
> Apparently we're also going to some 'book town' on a river


Oh you'll be going to hay on wye. Lots of bookshops and lots of books


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 19, 2017)

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/holy-fucking-shit.351478/

^^^ Hereford.

Isolated.

No escape.

Deserted farmhouse.

Aaaaaaaa


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Oh you'll be going to hay on wye. Lots of bookshops and lots of books


We will. We're going to be expanding our Observer collection and looking for more New Naturalists. You have to be careful how you say that. 

Is it any good mucker?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 19, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/holy-fucking-shit.351478/
> 
> ^^^ Hereford.
> 
> ...


Oh yes I remember that thread  Soz


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 19, 2017)

Supine said:


> Don't fight squadies


I'm a book lover not a fighter


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> We will. We're going to be expanding our Observer collection and looking for more New Naturalists. You have to be careful how you say that.
> 
> Is it any good mucker?


I was looking in some rather niche areas and didn't find much: nonetheless I enjoyed looking  But I think you'll have more success.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> I'm a book lover not a fighter


Books can be excellent expedient weapons


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Off there f'weekend. Any recomendations?
> 
> Apparently we're also going to some 'book town' on a river


I bought the hat in my profile pic in Hay on Wye. And loads of books.

Nell Gwyn and the Pretenders came from Hereford.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I was looking in some rather niche areas and didn't find much: nonetheless I enjoyed looking  But I think you'll have more success.


Yup. We've looked at a few of the bookshops online stores and were a bit dissapointed in the choice of antique erotica as well but if we can get The Observer's guide to British Folk Music at a reasonable price it will be worth the two nights in the travelodge  The one I really want is Opera


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 19, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Nell Gwyn and the Pretenders


Didn't they tour with Ruddy on the Yurticulated Son's of Haslet Tour?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Didn't they tour with Ruddy on the Yurticulated Son's of Haslet Tour?


You know, I debated putting in a comma, but I thought, "no, I'm too pedantic with commas as it is; simple punctuation is best".


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm a bit excited now. 

It was payday yesterday and it looks like there's more second hand bookshops than you can shake a library card at  I do rather like it when the Mrs goes mad on the Travelodge winter sales


----------



## kebabking (Oct 19, 2017)

friedaweed pop into the Cathedral and go up to the chained library - see the Mappa Mundi as well. theres a pub called the Bunch of Carrots about 1.5km south east of the city on the Wye. properly reccommended. decent gear shop called Trekkit...

couple of nice pubs in Hay, take your pick really - if you fancy a bit of 'country' take the road south of Hay up through the Gospel pass and down to Llanthony Priory in the Black Mountains. theres a decent pub called the Moon and something (massive plates of eggs, gammon and chips for about £8), but theres a pub and hotel in the ruins themselves. top, top place and pretty romantic.

i could spend a week in Hay. if you fancy it, there are a good few providers who will do you a couple of hours or a whole days canoeing trip from Hay, they'll bring you back as well.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 19, 2017)

kebabking said:


> friedaweed pop into the Cathedral and go up to the chained library - see the Mappa Mundi as well. theres a pub called the Bunch of Carrots about 1.5km south east of the city on the Wye. properly reccommended. decent gear shop called Trekkit...
> 
> couple of nice pubs in Hay, take your pick really - if you fancy a bit of 'country' take the road south of Hay up through the Gospel pass and down to Llanthony Priory in the Black Mountains. theres a decent pub called the Moon and something (massive plates of eggs, gammon and chips for about £8), but theres a pub and hotel in the ruins themselves. top, top place and pretty romantic.
> 
> i could spend a week in Hay. if you fancy it, there are a good few providers who will do you a couple of hours or a whole days canoeing trip from Hay, they'll bring you back as well.


Cheers mate


----------



## kebabking (Oct 19, 2017)

oh yeah, forgot - the traffic is really horrific in Hereford at the mo, loads of roadworks have turned it into a car park. if you can avoid rush hour you should be ok, but if you're staying in town don't bet on making perfect times.

have a fantastic time.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 19, 2017)

If you are driving take a trip down to Symonds Yat. 
You can come down to the river Wye from Yat Rock, have a drink in the Saracens Head, then cross the river in the pull along ferry and have a drink in The Ferry Inn on the other side.  
My friends live there. It's beautiful


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2017)

I thought Symonds Yat was a bit bland. Weird weird campsite bar. The river wye is fantastic to canoe along though.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 20, 2017)

Hereford town centre's lovely IMO; not yet spoiled by chain stores turning it into a carbon copy of every other town centre. We usually pop over there to do some Christmas shopping each year 

Get yourself over to Weston's Cider in Much Marcle. Nivce food, excellent cider 

But all of Herefordshire is lovely; rolling hills and especially beautiful at this time.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 20, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I thought Symonds Yat was a bit bland. Weird weird campsite bar. The river wye is fantastic to canoe along though.


The Symonds Yat "campsite" is weird. 
But the river, woodland walks and pubs along that stretch are marvellous


----------



## kittyP (Oct 20, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Hereford town centre's lovely IMO; not yet spoiled by chain stores turning it into a carbon copy of every other town centre. We usually pop over there to do some Christmas shopping each year
> 
> Get yourself over to Weston's Cider in Much Marcle. Nivce food, excellent cider
> 
> But all of Herefordshire is lovely; rolling hills and especially beautiful at this time.



Yes autumn is stunning in that area


----------



## kebabking (Oct 20, 2017)

The lane that goes from the Cathedral to the town is full of really nice independent shops, cafes, deli's and jewellers. Bring plastic...

Much like a_chap it's the scene of a lot of our Christmas shopping.

Be sure to pop into Philip Morris in town - he'll sort you out with a proper tweed cap...


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 21, 2017)

Well Hay was well worth the visit


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 21, 2017)

Nice books. What's the 2nd from bottom?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 21, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Nice books. What's the 2nd from bottom?


Butterflies. 1946 reprint of number 1. New Naturalists £10. Lovely condition for its age. 
The Mrs found that one.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 22, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> View attachment 118440
> 
> Well Hay was well worth the visit


Did you rob the local library?


----------



## craigxcraig (Oct 22, 2017)

If you're  still there, sunday lunch at the Volunteer - about  a ten min walk from the centre, is worth a visit though id probably call them this morning to see if you can get in.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 22, 2017)

We trucked on back through Shropshire this morning taking in Ardvark Books in Bucknall. So glad we did. Managed to get 10 Observers for £30 and 3 new naturalists for the grand total of £12, two of which are first editions. There's no way we would have picked those up in hay on Wye for less than 40 sovs each.

I really liked Herefordshire, it was my first time in that Shire. Beautiful place, gorgeous countryside. The Mrs has been going there for years what with her being a Shropshire Lass but she's always gone with her folks so it was nice for both of us going somewhere where we could just browse.

Friday night we ate at Beefy Boys burger joint in the new complex that has been built because we didn't get there till late and it had been recomended. It was actually really nice. Staff were fab and for a hipster gaff it had great ale and the burgers were ace.

Last night we ended up in a place called The Beer in Hand. Home made pizza and loads of Shroppy and Hereford ale. They even had the old Salopian Lemon Dream which I swear helps me sleep better.

I loved Hay on Wye. The bookshops were a bit pricey and there was little haggling acceptance even though we actually went to spend a fair bit.  I could of spent a couple of days there.

Oh yeah we went to Leominster too but it was closed  We had a fry up in Spoons which was all a bit banjo. Shame really as it looked lovely but there was about 3 shops open.

Thanks for you pointers folks.

Lovely place


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 22, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> Did you rob the local library?


 

You'd of thought so


----------



## kebabking (Oct 22, 2017)

Could you not find a book on either replacing or hiding fuck ugly fireplaces?

Glad you and t'mrs had a good time - I'll stick my nose in the beer in hand next time I'm in town, cheers for the rec...


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 22, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Could you not find a book on either replacing or hiding fuck ugly fireplaces?
> 
> Glad you and t'mrs had a good time - I'll stick my nose in the beer in hand next time I'm in town, cheers for the rec...


hehe. Nope the fire place was built by my mates dad. I rent the house from him and he just can't let it go


----------

